# Looking for Apartment outside central HK area



## bharr (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi all

I'll be moving to Hong Kong from Ireland around the end of July to take up a job in Hong Kong Central area.

I'll be working in the Healthcare industry so pay is adequate but not excessive. I have looked at the various options for accommodation and the prices are eye-watering. I will be looking for somewhere reasonably priced (max HK$15K pcm). From my research, living outside the central HK area seems to be the way to go.

I'll be looking for a 1 bedroomed apartment within an hours travel from Central with only 1 interchange but ideally direct. The MTR seems very efficient so somewhere on this network would be great. I’m also open to other options but keeping stress and hassle to a minimum is near the top of my list.

I’m also looking for somewhere quiet and peaceful so somewhere with greenery or water views would be a bonus. Some of the islands look really nice.

Can anyone advise me what would be suitable area of Hong Kong to explore?

Thanks.


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

bharr said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'll be moving to Hong Kong from Ireland around the end of July to take up a job in Hong Kong Central area.
> 
> ...


Try Tung Chung; there's a direct MTR line to Central which takes about 30-35 minutes.


----------



## UltraM (Jun 25, 2015)

HK is not a quiet place. There is always some background noise and some people around. Ideally you should be looking for a residential location (no business/shops around) and a flat with sound insulated windows to keep noise to a minimum. 

Tiny flat in lower mid level. Commute and get slightly bigger place in newer Tung Chung, TsingYi. Anywhere along the blue MTR line should work. Western district is also close to HK central.


----------



## Wonderful2016 (Jul 6, 2015)

I live in Kowloon city area for the past 10 years and by end of Fri 10 July will leave H.K. <Snip>

John


----------



## lidoqt (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi!
Kennedy Town is actually really nice and upcoming, only 4 stops to central and near the harbour so you got a great view! You can get a 1 bedroom apartment for 15k definitley 
Good luck


----------



## Jane KW (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to Hong Kong! When I first moved here I was looking for an apartment with a similar agenda as you. I ended up staying with these guys, dashsuites.com, Rent Furnished Serviced Apartments Causeway Bay, Tsim Sha Tsui. Their serviced apartments in Tsim Sha Tsui faces the Kowloon Cricket Club, fully serviced, 3 MTR stops to Central, flexible lease terms and below $15,000 per month. Pretty much everthing you were looking for. Good luck!


----------

